# Looking For Your Favourite Hair Recipe???? Start Here!



## Lioness

I've noticed that the Hair Recipe board has some amazing recipes. I generally don't post much over this neck of the woods, but after having looked at the lastest on the recipe board, I immediately started searching for a sticky (like the ones in the product review board) which has compiled the most popular/ 5 star-rated threads and realised we don't have one....sooooooo...

Here is a short list which consists of some of the most popular hair recipe threads.




http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=207621 

"The best Moisturizer"   Aloe Vera gel and Glycerine



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=117790 

"The Bomb! of all natural conditioners & moisturizers"  Irish Moss Hair Treatment



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=68944 

"great pre-poo to tame relaxed/colored hair"



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=61413 

"MTG Alternative"



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=59472 

"Miss Jessie Curly Pudding....Substitute??"



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=170381 

"Shikakai Oil" 



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=102821
"You Have Dry Hair ?"



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=60039 

"MTG combo's and recipes"

ETA

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=3596

"hair growth drink"



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=17253

"HOMEADE MSM CONDITIONER--Here\'s the recipe!!!"






If anyone can add to the list, please feel free to do so  

Lioness :Rose:


----------



## The Sweetest B

Thanks for doing this.  This is such a big help to have all these links in one place especially for a newbie trying to read up and learn everything.


----------



## shra1924

thanks a million!!


----------



## myronnie

Wooo this is nice  We should add on to this list also


----------



## Lioness

You're welcome ladies 

Welcome to LHCF Myronnie!!


----------



## ellebelle88

Thanks love. I just recently started paying attn to the Hair Recipe Board so this   is a good place to start. Oh how I wished there were more tho...


----------



## myronnie

Lioness said:


> You're welcome ladies
> 
> Welcome to LHCF Myronnie!!



Aww thankyou 

I have a lot of recipes on my blog taken from around the internet:
courtneyshair.wordpress.com

they are mainly butter recipes and oils.


----------



## CherishMeNaturally

Lioness...thank you so much! I just did the Curly Pudding Substitute and the Avocado Mask..THE BOMB!!

You are the best!


----------



## myronnie

Courtney's hair butter
1.5tbs shea butter
1.5tbs avocado butter
2tbs castor oil
3tbs coconut oil
3squirts aloe vera gel
1.5tbs avocado oil
fragrance oil(optional)
Combine all the ingredients and put in microwave for 30 seconds. Pour into sterilized container and put in refrigerator until solid.
 I can't wait to see what it'll look like when it's solid!!!
ETA: Ahh the butter is solid! It's so yummy lookin' I love it! I'm going to use it to seal after moisturizing 
It smells so flowery and yummy too b/c my fragrance oil!



i made this recipe and butter today!


----------



## Lioness

myronnie said:


> Aww thankyou
> 
> I have a lot of recipes on my blog taken from around the internet:
> courtneyshair.wordpress.com
> 
> they are mainly butter recipes and oils.




Ooooh yummy! There are a few recipes I will be trying out... i like the recipe of your hair butter. Thanks for posting the link 




CherishMeNaturally said:


> Lioness...thank you so much! I just did the Curly Pudding Substitute and the Avocado Mask..THE BOMB!!
> 
> You are the best!



You're more than welcome :Rose:


----------



## LiberianGirl

Looking good fellow Tarheel


----------



## lilvudufly

THANK YOU!!! I am new to the site and new to natural hair I have used the Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding Recipe. Great Stuff for cheap. I just made some again with some additions.
 1 1/2 bar of cocoa butter
 Spoonful of Beeswax
 20 oz of Curl Activator Gel
 7 oz of Clear Moisturizing Hair Gel
 1 Spoonful of Honey
 3oz of Aloe Vera 99%

I had to reheat the mixture after I combined it for a few seconds in the microwave in order to get the honey to combine. It filled a 32 oz container so. I love it


----------



## 1luv

thanks for posting this!!!!  it's really helpful


----------



## infojunkie

lilvudufly said:


> THANK YOU!!! I am new to the site and new to natural hair I have used the Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding Recipe. Great Stuff for cheap. I just made some again with some additions.
> 1 1/2 bar of cocoa butter
> Spoonful of Beeswax
> 20 oz of Curl Activator Gel
> 7 oz of Clear Moisturizing Hair Gel
> 1 Spoonful of Honey
> 3oz of Aloe Vera 99%
> 
> I had to reheat the mixture after I combined it for a few seconds in the microwave in order to get the honey to combine. It filled a 32 oz container so. I love it


 
When I click on the link the original recipe doesn't come up. Is this the recipe in its entirety or do I need to add something else?

Since StinaStina is gone bye-bye, I need something else for my son's hair pronto and her curly pudding was the only thing that did it for his dry, curly hair.

TIA


----------



## Stella B.

Thanks for this! Very helpful info that we can get to quickly!


----------



## Lioness

You're welcome lilvudafly and StellaB


----------



## nubiangoddess3

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=973

Essential oil blend


----------



## Lioness

nubiangoddess3 said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=973
> 
> Essential oil blend




Thanks nubiangodess- Essential oil mixes are the truth!


----------



## Aggie

Thanks for compiling these links Lioness.


----------



## Relentless

This is a blessing!  I kid you not.  I was just searching for how to make hair butter!


----------



## SavannahNatural

Great thread & sticky!  Would love more recipes!


----------



## JassyMo

bump bump bump


----------



## Solila

Bump!

I used to make this thing called "hair sundae." That was because it actually looked like a sundae. I used Queen Helen's cholesterol (that was the ice cream), one crushed banana. molasses  (that was the chocolate sauce). Sometimes I'd at a bit of mayo (that would be the whip cream). Hair Sundae! lol


----------



## lucky8502

amazing!!!!! OP You Rock


----------



## Aggie

Subbing to check out again later. Some good oldie links up in here too.


----------

